# hi bastards



## Lazybugger (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi I've been a member since 2006 and thought it was about time I introduced myself to you bastards.

I like fishing, yanking, bulshit and felatio from this girl I met a few years ago called Lurlene.


----------



## Lazybugger (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol at the autocorrect to yakking. It was a good first post wasn't it.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey there lazy. I see you own a Stealth Evolution 495. From what I hear they are a smick unit. Some guys I know go offshore in them and catch fish like Tuna, Mackeral and even Wahoo!! Some of the best spots are Moffats Beach (Caloundra). Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Met you once at Moffats Beach, was a crap day weather wise, but I still knew you were a bastard.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Met you once chasing mud crabs, but I still knew you were a bastard.


----------



## Sourek (Sep 5, 2005)

Lazy

Your kayak isn't as cool as mine

Cheers

Fency


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Sourek said:


> Lazy
> 
> Your kayak isn't as cool as mine
> 
> ...


Where can I get a 'yak like yours & does it cum in a tandem.

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Lazybugger (Oct 18, 2006)

I am hoping to upgrade to a dragon kayak


----------



## Sourek (Sep 5, 2005)

Is that a type of Wavewolker


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi LB

I don't own a kayak but I am thinking of purchasing a kayak forum

Know of any going cheap?


----------



## Lazybugger (Oct 18, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Hi LB
> 
> I don't own a kayak but I am thinking of purchasing a kayak forum
> 
> Know of any going cheap?


There was a club called east coast kayak fishers, they had a board but it is probably a bit rusty, maybe you could try them.


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> I am hoping to upgrade to a dragon kayak


----------

